# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  Download Yezz USB Drivers (for all models)

## mohamed73

Yezz USB Drivers allows you to connect your Yezz Smartphone and Tablets to the computer without the need of any software.Yezz  USB Drivers allows you to Flash Yezz Stock Firmware on your Yezz Device  using the preloader drivers. Here, on this page we have managed to  share the official Yezz USB Driver for all Yezz devices. *Yezz Andy 3.5E2I USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3.5E2I
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3.5EH USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3.5EH
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3.5EI USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3.5EI
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3.5EI2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3.5EI2
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3.5EI3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3.5EI3
Driver Type: Spreadtrum, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3G 2.8 YZ11 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3G 2.8 YZ11
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3G 3.5 YZ1110 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3G 3.5 YZ1110
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 3G 4.0 YZ1120 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 3G 4.0 YZ1120
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4.5EL LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4.5EL LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4.5M USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4.5M
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4.7M LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4.7M LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4.7T USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4.7T
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4E LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4E LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4E2I USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4E2I
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4E3I USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4E3I
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4EI USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4EI
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4EI2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4EI2
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 4EL2 LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 4EL2 LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5.5EI USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5.5EI
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5.5M LTE VR USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5.5M LTE VR
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5.5T LTE VR USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5.5T LTE VR
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5E LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5E LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5E2I USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5E2I
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5E3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5E3
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5EI USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5EI
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5EI3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5EI3
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5EI3 (2016) USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5EI3 (2016)
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5EL LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5EL LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5M LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5M LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5M VR USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5M VR
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5T USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5T
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 5T LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 5T LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 6EL LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 6EL LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy 6Q USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy 6Q
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A3.5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A3.5
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A3.5EP USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A3.5EP
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A4 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A4
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A4.5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A4.5
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A4.5 1GB USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A4.5 1GB
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A4E USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A4E
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A4M USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A4M
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A5
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A5 1GB USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A5 1GB
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A5QP USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A5QP
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A6M USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A6M
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy A6M 1GB USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy A6M 1GB
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy AZ4.5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy AZ4.5
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy C5E LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy C5E LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy C5ML USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy C5ML
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy C5QL USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy C5QL
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy C5V USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy C5V
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy C5VP USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy C5VP
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Andy YZ1100 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Andy YZ1100
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Epic T7 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Epic T7
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Epic T7ED USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Epic T7ED
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Epic T7FD USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Epic T7FD
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 8 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Monte Carlo 55 LTE USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Monte Carlo 55 LTE
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Yezz Monte Carlo 55 LTE VR USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Yezz Monte Carlo 55 LTE VR
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Keep in Mind:* *[*]* The above Yezz USB Drivers are officially  provided by Yezz Mobile Inc. If in case any of the above driver did not  work for you then you can complain to Yezz Mobile Inc Officially or  complain us using the comment box below. *[*] For Windows Computer Only*: With the help of above drivers you can easily connect your Yezz smartphone and tablets to the Windows computer only. *[*] Yezz Stock Firmware:* If you are looking for the original Stock Firmware then head over to the Yezz Stock Firmware Page. *[*] Request Driver:* If you are looking for any  specific driver that is not listed on this page then you can request it  through the comment box below (do not request driver from the contact  page or else it will be ignored).

----------


## nonowac123

شكرررررررررررررا

----------


## phonetips

> شكرررررررررررررا

  gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

